# Totodile vs. Sangfroidish



## Eta Carinae (Jul 16, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Totodile vs Sangfroidish*[/size]

*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Croconaw <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sekhmet* the female Luxio <Intimidate> @ Shuca Berry
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Perry* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Wrath* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tiger Shrek* the male Elekid <Static> @ Absorb Bulb
 *Applejack* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rainbow Dash* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Braixen <Blaze> @ Sun Stone
 *Zulf* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Queen Anne* the female Krokorok <Intimidate> @ Smooth Rock
 *Rhyme* the female Woobat <Unaware> @ Soothe Bell
 *Sissel* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *The Kid* the male Timburr <Guts> @ Eviolite
 *Logan* the male Abra <Inner Focus>
 *Rucks* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper>
 *Slinger Jawson* the male Horsea <Sniper>

Alright folks:
-Sangfroidish sends out
-Totodile sends out and orders
-Sangfroidish orders
-Absolute Hell


----------



## Meowth (Jul 16, 2015)

Let's get this shitstorm started!

Go get 'em, Logan~


----------



## Totodile (Jul 16, 2015)

Sin, you're up!

Fire off some Signal Beams. Magic Coat any statuses, and use Work Up if he's unhittable for any reason besides a Sub.

*Signal Beam/Magic Coat/Work Up x3*


----------



## Meowth (Jul 16, 2015)

First off, let's throw up a *Light Screen* to soften that nasty Special spam. Then hit him with two *Iron Tail*s. 

*Light Screen ~ Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 23, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 1*

Totodile OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Signal Beam/Magic Coat/Work Up x3
Status: Mesmerized by the flashing lights

Sangfroidish OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Logan) Abra [F] <Inner Focus>
Commands: Light Screen ~ Iron Tail x2
Status: Drowsy and uninterested

It was a raver’s paradise.  Flashing lights coming from all directions and a cramped space were two of the most suitable facets of the Type Cycler.  The alteration of Pokemon biology was an added bonus.  Two trainers and a referee had decided, against the better judgement of their local Nurse Joy, that the obscure room was a perfect place to have a Pokemon battle.  Some alcohol may have been involved.

Entering the Type Cycler, each battler let their mouths hang agape as they were mesmerized by the bright bursts from all corners.  The referee ushered them along into their respective sides of the room, where they released their chosen battlers.  From one side, a vaguely humanoid creature, bright yellow with plated body armor that seemed to resemble clothing.  His eyes were squeezed shut, and he sat in a purely unwelcoming position, each of his limbs clamped around his fragile torso.  From the other side appeared a miniature star-shaped Pokemon, a pale rose with brown ears in stark contrast.  His tiny face was dominated by focus.  With one last twinge of regret, the referee blew his whistle, and the battle begun.

Neither Pokemon chose to move at first.  Logan, though much faster than Sin, hardly seemed to be doing anything, not even a wave of an arm or even the opening of his eyes.  Still, though he clearly could not see it, a beautiful shimmering dome of golden energy began to materialize all around Logan.  Though looking to be merely paper thin, the trainers all knew enough of the barrier to understand its unique qualities.  Sin, also aware of the apparent weakness of the barrier but not of its true nature, was more than happy to blast away at it.  Twirling his unimposing form, he released two intertwined beams of bright red-and-blue energy.  As they left Sin’s body they grew in size, better to slam into the unsuspecting Abra.  Without warning, as the two beams made contact with the golden barrier, the blue beam was immediately dissipated, the energy appearing to wash over the shield like a bucket of water thrown against it, before fading away.  The red beam was not hampered, but as it collided with Logan’s torso he barely started.  The force of the blast significantly weakened.

Finally, Logan stood.  His eyes still remained clenched, but using his telepathic ability he was able to locate Sin on the battlefield.  Licking his chops, with the Cleffa now to be the unsuspecting one, he dashed forward, finally demonstrating his superior speed.  Passing his dome he was out in the open, the flashing lights around him of no interest.  His tail began to glow a brilliant white colour, almost as if being melted by some scorching flame.  From the brown ring on his tail that had no disappeared, a metallic coating began to ooze out, quickly covering his tail and turning it into a weapon bordering on medieval.  The brilliant light continued to shine through.  Taking a small leap through the air, Logan turned and let his tail whip around right into Sin’s face.  The Cleffa was instantly thrown backwards against the wall of the Type Cycler, his infinitesimal weight no match for the pure force of Logan’s assault.

Sin, though shocked, was keen to take advantage of Logan having left his protective barrier.  He hastily generated another two beams and fired them away, but Logan had been expecting such a surprise attack.  The instant he had delivered his crushing blow he hurried back towards his shield.  It was a close race, but Logan just crossed the threshold of the screen before the beams made impact.  This time, the red splattered against the wall, like a micro-firework.  The blue beam continued, clocking Logan in the side of his head.  Still in motion, the beam caught Logan off guard and nearly knocked him off balance.  He walked much more slowly back to his position on the battlefield, feeling dazed from the shot.  His head hurt for one thing, but he could also hear a monotonous buzzing noise ringing inside his ears.  He shook his head, trying to eliminate the noise, but to no avail.

Logan turned back to Sin and tried to focus on the task at hand.  Running forward, turning his tail into a bludgeon, and inflicting pain.  Yet he could not keep his mind in the right place, always returning to that infernal drone.  He nearly scrapped the whole mission to try and clear his conscience, but at the last second he decided to go ahead with it.  Escaping the barrier again, he delivered another crushing blow to Sin’s skull, turning the Cleffa into a baseball once more.  He retaliated with a third consecutive Signal Beam.  Again, the blue beam cascaded against the dome, leaving the red to smack the retreating Abra in the tail.

As both Pokemon stopped to catch their breath, all of a sudden the colours stopped flashing.  They had frozen on a deep and malevolent shade of purple, one that all of a sudden cast a more ominous feel on the room.  Adding to the effect, a haze of the same colour began to seep out of the walls, avoiding the spooked trainers and enshrouding their Pokemon.  Logan’s Light Screen offered no protection against the slow moving vapor.  For a few seconds, both Sin and Logan were hidden from view.  But, the mist did clear away, leaving slightly altered versions of the combatants.  Each looked slightly more sickly, their faces paler and their eyes now bloodshot (at least Sin’s, the only pair visible).  All in all, it seemed as if the gas had merely given the Pokemon a case of the common cold.  This notion was dispelled as both Pokemon turned towards their trainers, Logan opening his eyes so they both could stare, and began to cackle uncontrollably.  The referee nervously blew his whistle, a teensy bit surprised when the Pokemon did in fact return willingly to their respective trainers.

*End of Round 1*

Totodile OOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 88%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Status: Ooky spooky.  Fairy/Ghost type.  Has access to Haunter’s movepool

Sangfroidish OOO






Health: 85%
Energy: 84%
(Logan) Abra [F] <Inner Focus>
Status: A lot more malicious.  Light Screen’d (2 more actions), Confused (5 more actions), Psychic/Ghost type.  Has access to Cofagrigus’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-As Sin could clearly hit Logan, just not as powerfully, he did not defer to Work Up
-The second Signal Beam confused Logan
-The Type Cycler rolled Ghost for both Pokemon (I did two separate rolls).  Therefore, Logan is now Psychic/Ghost type with access to Cofagrigus’s movepool, while Sin is Fairy/Ghost type with access to Haunter’s movepool
-Sangfroidish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Jul 23, 2015)

Ghost/Psychic? _Really_? :l

Just stay under that Light Screen at all costs and throw off a load of *Shadow Ball*s. *Counter* if you see a physical attack coming, particularly Shadow Claw, and *Magic Coat* any status right back.

*Shadow Ball/Counter/Magic Coat x3*

Also don't be confuse pls

Also also Logan's a boy


----------



## Totodile (Jul 24, 2015)

I am 99.9% sure that Counter and Mirror Coat are affected by type immunities, so go ahead and use Shadow Claw. If you try it out and it turns out not to be the case, though, just go with Shadow Ball instead.

*Shadow Claw/Shadow Ball x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 5, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 2*

Totodile OOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 88%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Shadow Claw/Shadow Ball x3
Status: Ooky spooky.  Fairy/Ghost type.  Has access to Haunter’s movepool

Sangfroidish OOO






Health: 85%
Energy: 84%
(Logan) Abra [M] <Inner Focus>
Commands: Shadow Ball/Counter/Magic Coat x3
Status: A lot more malicious.  Light Screen’d (2 more actions), Confused (5 more actions), Psychic/Ghost type.  Has access to Cofagrigus’s movepool

Sin, still stifling some haunting giggles, felt some pains in his right paw as he got ready to strike at his opponent.  Gasping, then smiling, Sin watched as deep purple protrusions began to emerge from his fingertips.  They looked like the claws of a Zangoose, though much less palpable.  Admiring his new weapons, Sin lurched forward, apparently partially zombified during his transformation.  Snickering and drooling uncontrollably, Sin passed the force field and came to Logan and swept the ectoplasmic daggers across the Abra’s cheek, relishing in the torture.  Logan made no attempt to block the attack, merely hanging back and allowing the claws to scrape his skin.  As Sin pulled his arm back, Logan made a move to grab the appendage.  With it, he would take Sin, lift him high into the air and slam him back down into the floor.  It was purely reactionary, but as Logan reached and made a grasping motion, his own hand phased right through Sin.  Panicking, he made a last-gasp effort with his other arm, but to no avail.  Having failed miserably with his surprise attack, he lost his balance and clattered to the ground, his jaw hamming against the floor.

Sin, pure evil in his grin, did not fall backwards to prepare.  His new claws serving him well, he made another swipe, this one catching Logan down the midriff, causing the Abra to produce a lycanthropic howl.  Again Logan haphazardly swung back at Sin, and again his blows fell right through the Cleffa’s mass.  He tumbled with no semblance of grace at Sin’s feet.  As he struggled to get up, more misfortune befell him as his protective shield, useless thus far in the round, gave way.  Practically roaring with ominous guffaws, Sin struck Logan for a third time, this blow going straight across his back.  Logan could do nothing but moan.  He reached skyward again, hoping that he could somehow convince the RNG Gods to free him from this doom.  Alas, his own claw passed harmlessly through Sin, though this time he accrued no pain after the fact.

The Type Cycler quickly got to work again.  This time, each side of the room shone differently.  From Sin’s corner, a deep and regal indigo.  On Logan’s side, a blazing red-orange.  Thick waves of the deep blue began to seep towards Sin, quickly washing over his form.  Once he had been completely emerged, the fluid did not merely flow away.  Instead, it evaporated, leaving a purplish mist to slowly disappear.  Sin had gained a healthy amount of confidence from the mysterious liquid, not that he needed more of a self-confidence boost.  He felt like some mysterious monster.  From the red walls, flames of all sorts of red, orange, and yellow shades quickly enveloped Logan.  The Abra thought he was to go through more torture, but instead the flames revitalized him.  They turned to smoke leaving Logan with a fiery temper, just what he needed to bring himself back into the match.

*End of Round 2*

Totodile OOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 79%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Status: Hardly trying anymore.  Ghost/Dragon type.  Has access to Haunter’s and Zweilous’s movepools

Sangfroidish OOO






Health: 37% [CAPPED]
Energy: 61%
(Logan) Abra [M] <Inner Focus>
Status: Trying to produce results with newfound rage.  Confused (2 more actions), Ghost/Fire type.  Has access to Cofagrigus’s and Volcanion’s movepools

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-Counter failed every time
-Logan confusionfail’d on the first two actions
-Logan hit the Damage Cap on the third action, but went over due to the confusionfails
-Sin is now a Ghost/Dragon type, with access to the movepools of Haunter and Zweilous
-Logan is now a Ghost/Fire type, with access to the movepools of Cofagrigus and Volcanion
-Totodile commands next


----------



## Totodile (Aug 5, 2015)

Great job, Sin! Let's keep it up.

Use Shadow Ball a bunch. However, if he has Light Screen up, switch to Shadow Claw instead. If he has both Light Screen _and_ Reflect up, stay with Shadow Ball. Magic Coat away any statuses or stat drops.

*Shadow Ball/Shadow Claw/Magic Coat x3*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 5, 2015)

I fucking hate ghosts

Well by my calculations we've basically fucked the whole battle already but let's at least act like we still have a chance! Set up a Double Team so we can hopefully avoid a Shadow Ball or two, then Ice Punch at it until you're not alive any more.

*Double Team ~ Double Team/Ice Punch ~ Double Team/Ice Punch*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 11, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 3*

Totodile OOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 79%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Shadow Ball/Shadow Claw/Magic Coat x3
Status: Hardly trying anymore.  Ghost/Dragon type.  Has access to Haunter’s and Zweilous’s movepools

Sangfroidish OOO






Health: 37%
Energy: 61%
(Logan) Abra [M] <Inner Focus>
Commands: Double Team~ Double Team/Ice Punch x2
Status: Trying to produce results with newfound rage.  Confused (2 more actions), Ghost/Fire type.  Has access to Cofagrigus’s and Volcanion’s movepools

Logan let his fury translate into speed.  Dashing back and forth through the type cycler, phantasms that resembled him in all respects began to pop up where he ran, at first hazy, but gradually becoming clearer until there was no way to tell the difference between Logan or any of is clones.  To add to the charade, each Faux-gan, six in total, imitated Logan’s movements as well.  It meant that Sin was going to have to take a guess.  Generating a ball of energy akin to that which he had wrapped around his claws in the previous round, he launched a blast of malevolent energy towards one of the Abras.  Sin did not get lucky, the orb travelling through and causing the disappearance of a clone.  Now, six Abras stood facing the Cleffa, a single one tangible.

Logan could feel his confidence enlarging at a rapid rate.  Maybe, just maybe, he could turn this around.  He and all of his projections dashed towards Sin, giving the Cleffa quite a fright.  In unison they each began to coat their fists in ice crystals.  Now, with fists nearly white from the frost and well within arms’s reach of Sin, Logan and the Faux-gans swung forward and gave the Cleffa a jarring blow.  Of course, only a single fist struck, but in the flurry Sin had no idea which had caused the pain.  Fitfully he launched off another Shadow Ball, aiming randomly.  To the surprise of everyone, the sphere did not merely pass through a hologram.  This attack slammed into the true Abra, thrusting him backwards and causing the Faux-gans to take a bow.  Each disappeared, and just like that Logan’s confidence had been re-dismantled.

Hardly able to focus thanks to the haze of agony, Logan charged forward blindly, driven purely by anger.  The heat of his vexation became a mass of ice that caked his tightened hand.  Finding extra strength from somewhere within himself, Logan delivered a much more powerful punch in what could very well be his swansong.  The cuff threw Sin to the ground.  Clearly he was shocked as well, but perspective kept him from losing faith.  He was firmly entrenched in pole position.  He brought forth another chaotic ball, purple tendrils of energy jumping in random directions.  At the last second before he lost control, Sin released the ball, which pushed Logan incredible close to his limit.  Once more, he had ended up floored, and this time it was only dynamic effort that brought him back to his knees.

The Type Cycler was not privy to leads or last legs.  Sin’s wall became a hearty green, whereas Logan’s was an awfully bright bubblegum pink, nearly blinding.  The Cleffa was soon surrounded by pollen spores that were carried by an invisible wind.  They began to sink into her skin, and as the last disappeared she felt a new connection with nature, though there was little fauna and zero flora to connect with in the room.  Meanwhile, Logan was shrouded by a pink gas, best described as fluid sugar that wafted through the air.  Completely unaware of the change in his near incapacitation, the Abra had been gifted with new celestial powers.  Undoubtedly, he was very anxious to use them.

*End of Round 3*

Totodile OOO






Health: 45%
Energy: 70%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Status: Eager to nab the kill.  Dragon/Grass type.  Has access to Zweilous’s and Nuzleaf’s movepools

Sangfroidish OOO






Health: 7%
Energy: 47%
(Logan) Abra [M] <Inner Focus>
Status: Utterly dazed.  Fire/Fairy type.  Has access to Volcanion’s and Flabébé’s movepools

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-Double Team gave Logan six clones
-The first Shadow Ball hit a clone
-The second Shadow Ball did not, ending the short reign of the Faux-gans
-The final Ice Punch was a critical hit
-This round, Sin gained the Gras-type and access to Nuzleaf’s movepool, whereas Logan gained the Fairy-type and access to Flabébé’s movepool
-Sangfroidish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Aug 11, 2015)

Well fuck.

Just keep the Ice Punches coming on the off-chance you somehow manage to land at least one before dying. If he protects juat frickin calm mind or something I guess.

*Ice Punch/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Totodile (Aug 11, 2015)

Get in a good hit, Sin! See if you can combine the swiftness of Quick Attack with the aquatic power of Aqua Tail. If you don't think you can do it, just Fake him Out. Either way, hit him with more Quick Attacks if he's still alive.

*Quick Attack + Aqua Tail/Fake Out ~ Quick Attack ~ nothing/Quick Attack*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 13, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 4*

Totodile OOO






Health: 45%
Energy: 70%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Quick Attack + Aqua Tail/Fake Out ~ Quick Attack x2
Status: Eager to nab the kill.  Dragon/Grass type.  Has access to Zweilous’s and Nuzleaf’s movepools

Sangfroidish OOO






Health: 7%
Energy: 47%
(Logan) Abra [M] <Inner Focus>
Commands: Ice Punch/Calm Mind x3
Status: Utterly dazed.  Fire/Fairy type.  Has access to Volcanion’s and Flabébé’s movepools

Logan heaved himself from knees to feet.  Still in a daze, he hardly noticed as Sin began to hurtle towards him, velocity unfit for a Cleffa carrying him across the flashy floor.  Logan tried to freeze his fist in time, but in a flash Sin was upon him.  The Cleffa acted awkwardly, using two moves that it regularly did not have access to.  Flipping himself around, he pushed a relatively small burst of water into Logan’s face using his fully extended tail, placing the Abra on the precipice.  As his tail swung around, Sin reversed direction abruptly and had the appendage whip back and crack against his yellow opponent’s face.  Logan was out in a second.  He collapsed his limbs slightly, his eyes opened to their widest point, and he slouched against the ground, his duty done.

Sin had little time to congratulate before the Type Cycler recognized the end of the round.  All of its walls became a familiar red colour, and they began to spew scorching flames.  Sin had become fairly used to the happenings of the room, so he accepted the fiery offering with open arms.  The blaze enveloped him for a few moments before dissipating.  In its place stood Sin, fuming but energetic, given just the boost he would need to take down fifty more opponents.

*End of Round 4*

Totodile OOO






Health: 45%
Energy: 64%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Status: Hooting and hollering.  Grass/Fire type.  Has access to Nuzleaf’s and Infernape’s movepools

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 0%
Energy: 47%
(Logan) Abra [M] <Inner Focus>
Status: KO’d!

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-I averaged out the base power of Aqua Tail and Quick Attack to give the combo 65 BP.  Being water-type, and therefore super-effective, it was just enough to knock out Logan
-The Type Cycler gave Sin the fire-type and access to Infernape’s movepool
-Sangfroidish sends out, then Totodile commands next


----------



## Meowth (Aug 13, 2015)

hatred

I'll send out Rhyme next.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 13, 2015)

Love!

Okay Sin, use Dark Pulse a lot. Magic Coat anything that can be Magic Coated. If she uses Super Fang, Protect against it.

*Dark Pulse/Magic Coat/Protect x3*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 13, 2015)

Throw up a *Light Screen*, then drop that Soothe Bell and fire off two* Acrobatics*es.

*Light Screen ~ Acrobatics (discard Soothe Bell) ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 20, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*
Round 5*

Totodile OOO






Health: 45%
Energy: 64%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Dark Pulse/Magic Coat/Protect x3
Status: Hooting and hollering.  Grass/Fire type.  Has access to Nuzleaf’s and Infernape’s movepools

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Light Screen ~ Acrobatics x2
Status: Woo..?

Shaking his fist at the heavens, Sangfroidish recalled his crumpled creature and muttered something about “pointless type immunities”.  Not dwelling on his mistakes, he took a second Pokeball from his belt and released the next combatant.  Taking to the air was Rhyme the Woobat.  Sniffing the arena (smelling smoke for the most part), Rhyme took an inventory of her surroundings.  A non-descript room, three humans, and some, small, cotton candy smelling creature.  Sin let the ferocity of his presence be known as he growled at the new opponent.  More fresh blood.

Rhyme, to the contrary, was not keen on having her blood spilt.  She conjured a golden shield that cut the Type Cycler in two.  The barrier sparkled and altered the colours endlessly flashing inside the room. It looked to be the same consistency as glass, meaning that Sin was hardly hesitant in releasing her next attack.  Channeling her anger into energy, she created several dark orbs of malevolent energy, vindictive thoughts pressed and packed inside to make them as black as possible.  With a cackle, she released the balls in a wave that rushed towards the rookie battler.  As they hit the iridescent wall, half of the pulses splattered against the shield, fizzling out and disappearing into nothingness.  The others were hardly slowed.  It was a perfect hit, the volley of spheres each striking Rhyme in her face ball.  A couple even went part-way up her snout, causing her to cough and splutter as the dark energy burned her sensitive flesh.  Despite the screen, the attack had still given her quite a welcome into the battle.

Rhyme wasn’t going to waste time reminiscing on the pain.  She was ready to get in on the action.  Melodramatically tossing her Soothe Bell at the referee, Rhyme crossed the divider and came face-to-face with Sin.  Now, with two limbs instead of four and a body/head that was hardly limber, Rhyme could hardly perform a gold medal gymnastic routine.  What she made up for in flexibility and groundwork she made up with her natural endowment: flight.  Flapping circles around Sin, Rhyme delivered countless blows with each webbed appendage and a few with her head.  For added effect, she incorporated flips and twists.  As this was a performance at its most basic level, she had to at least _try_ to play it up.  Sin, flailing at the pesky avian, tried to catch his opponent off-guard.  With a new fountain to draw his rage from, he released a new burst of dark energy.  Rhyme hustled to re-enter her territory, and she was just able to fly through the barrier before the spherules struck.  Again, the wall caused half of the wave to decay rapidly, leaving only a handful of nasty blots to thud against Rhyme’s blue fur.  The Woobat was a bit more prepared this time, and was able to shrug off the blast quicker, eager to get back to her winning ways.

Another flight forward brought another rhythmic routine, followed by a quick retreat.  Sin would have been frustrated if he had not been close to his breaking point.  They looked showy, but those performances _hurt_.  He sent out a final bombardment, hoping with some luck he could smash right through that barrier.  Alas, his hope had not tangible result.  At least Rhyme looked disconcerted; it seemed to be the least he could do under the circumstances.

The Type Cycler, ambivalent towards the duel, got back to genetic modification.  Looking to brighten the arena, each and every wall, plus the ceiling and floor, shone a blinding yellow.  As the trainers and referee shielded their eyes, Sin froze in place, an electric current running through his body.  Rather than taking a nasty shock, Sin instead felt the current circulate through his body as if it was another, enhanced component of his nervous system.  Rhyme seemed free, but a jagged bolt of electricity reached out and struck her as well.  She was not turned to fried bat, but was also given a new handle on the element.  It appeared that the Type Cycler was a fan of mimicry.

*End of Round 5*

Totodile OOO






Health: 5%
Energy: 52%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Status: Blinking in and out of consciousness.  Fire/Electric type.  Has access to Infernape’s and Chinchou’s movepools

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 82%
Energy: 86%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Status: Woo???  Protected by a Light Screen (2 more actions).  Flying/Electric type.  Has access to Manectric’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-One Soothe Bell has been abandoned beside the referee

Ref Notes:
-Rhyme’s statuses courtesy of me still laughing at Zora’s Woobat’s nickname
-Someone should calculate how many times I use “again” in a round where a Pokemon uses a move more than once
-I’m stalling for time here, nothing exciting happened this round
-Sin took exactly 40% damage, so the Cap did no saving
-The Type Cycler gave both Pokemon the Electric type, with Sin getting Chinchou’s movepool and Rhyme acquiring Manectric’s
-Sangfroidish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Aug 20, 2015)

Sadly we have no priority moves quite powerful enough to take him out in one hit, so we'll just have to accept the possibility of him finding a way to outspeed us. A *Confusion *should finish him off nicely; keep using it until you land one. If he's still up after that somehow (Endure or what have you), finish him with *Quick Attack*. If at any point he's Protecting or Detecting, use* Calm Mind*.

*Confusion/Calm Mind ~ Confusion/Calm Mind/Quick Attack ~ Confusion/Calm Mind/Quick Attack*


----------



## Totodile (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't worry, Sin. I have an idea. Combine the swiftness of a Quick Attack with the ferocity of your Endeavor. If that combo won't work, just use Quick Attack. Then, if you're still alive, go for a Will-O-Wisp.

*Quick Attack + Endeavor/Quick Attack ~ Will-O-Wisp*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 20, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 6*

Totodile OOO






Health: 5%
Energy: 52%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Quick Attack + Endeavor/Quick Attack ~ Will-O-Wisp
Status: Blinking in and out of consciousness.  Fire/Electric type.  Has access to Infernape’s and Chinchou’s movepools

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 82%
Energy: 86%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Confusion/Calm Mind ~ Confusion/Calm Mind/Quick Attack x2
Status: Woo???  Protected by a Light Screen (2 more actions).  Flying/Electric type.  Has access to Manectric’s movepool

Sin hardly felt his feet as they pattered against the floor.  He could sense his forward momentum and he could still make out Rhyme hovering some distance away.  There was no involuntary flinch as he crossed through the Light Screen.  As he came right up to Rhyme he let loose a vicious howl.  Gone were the days of channeling rage into pulsars of energy.  That pure emotion was now fueling a full-force pummeling.  Sin rocketed into the air and clamped on to the unsuspecting Woobat.  Rhyme instantly panicked, flapping around as she tried to shake the intruder.  Sin was having none of it.  He bit, clawed, punched, kicked and simply screamed at Rhyme.  It was his sole mission in that instant to make Rhyme feel what he was feeling: torturous pain.

Rhyme, being far livelier than Sin, did eventually shake the frenzied Cleffa off of her fur.  The pink pest clattered to the floor and lay still, recognizing the end.  Rhyme finished Sin off quickly, hacking into his defenseless brain and irritating the pain receptors.  Just the slightest bit more was enough to do the job.  Sin let out one pitiable mewl before losing consciousness, while Rhyme let relief wash over her.  The Type Cycler, only impressed as the knockout meant it could get to work sooner, rewarded the victorious Woobat with a wall of sparkling silver.  Rhyme jerked as a tendril of metallic goop reached out from the wall and latched on to her back.  Quickly, the substance wrenched Rhyme backwards and began to coat all of her fur.  Rhyme was petrified with fear as the muck prevented her from moving, leaving her to suffer suspended in midair.  Eventually she was entirely covered, looking like a collectible figurine.  But as soon as she had received a full coating, the liquid metal receded back towards the wall.  Rhyme took a few gulping breaths before she was released.  She plummeted towards the floor before her natural instincts took over, wings working to bring her back to a comfortable cruising altitude.  She did not feel at all physically disabled, though the terror that had gripped her would not easily be forgotten.

*End of Round 6*

Totodile XOO






Health: 0%
Energy: 40%
(Sin) Cleffa [M] <Magic Guard> @Soothe Bell
Status: KO’d!

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 60%
Energy: 83%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Status: Woooo…  Protected by a Light Screen (1 more action).  Electric/Steel type.  Has access to Manectric’s and Lucario’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-One Soothe Bell has been abandoned beside the referee

Ref Notes:
-The Quick Attack + Endeavor Combo was a 220-BP Normal-type attack.  220 came from the mean BP of Quick Attack (40) and Endeavor (400 with a 40% Damage Cap)
-Totodile sends out and commands next


----------



## Totodile (Aug 20, 2015)

Good work, Sin. You're a monster!

So Rhyme can use Lucario's movepool? Let's put that to the test. It's Anput's turn! Use Brick Break if Reflect is up, but Bulldoze if it's not. Protect if she tries to status you.

*Brick Break/Bulldoze/Protect x3*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 20, 2015)

*Fly *up out of reach of her attacks, then fire off some *Aura Sphere*s. :3

*Fly ~ Aura Sphere ~ Aura Sphere*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 30, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 7*

Totodile XOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Commands: Brick Break/Bulldoze/Protect x3
Status: Tuning out the flashing lights.

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 60%
Energy: 83%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Fly ~ Aura Sphere x2
Status: Woooo…  Protected by a Light Screen (1 more action).  Electric/Steel type.  Has access to Manectric’s and Lucario’s movepool

Anput the Riolu was next up for Totodile’s squad.  Released to avenge the knockout of her brave companion, Anput was quick to grasp her bearings in the arena.  The strobing walls were a small distraction, but her main focus was on the ball of fur that hovered before her.  Shimmering slightly under the flashing lights, this opponent did not look like it had taken much of a beating so far.  Anput was happy to change that.

Rhyme, naturally, had different ideas.  Flapping her wings at an increased pace, she brought herself to the apex of the room.  The Type Cycler being fairly average in size, Rhyme was definitely not towering over her opponent, but the Riolu’s diminutiveness certainly made it so striking her would be a challenge.  Unfazed, Anput bunny-hopped into the air.  She brought both feet down with an audible stomp, sending a shockwave through the room.  Not standing on soil, no mound of earth accompanied the waves, but the foundations of the Cycler still wobbled.  Rhyme, not touching any surfaces, was safe and sound, content to merely dodge the trembling ceiling.  Soon the shockwaves dispersed, leaving Anput with a scowl and little time to concoct a new strategy.

As if pushed to the breaking point by the pulse, the screen cutting the room in half dissolved into a thousand glistening crystals.  They hung in the air for a moment, certainly a pretty sight as the rainbow of colours bounced off of them, but soon were gone.  Rhyme knew that the shield had done nothing to block her own attacks, but having a clear line of sight to Anput made her more comfortable.  This newfound confidence became extra important with Rhyme needing to harness a power that she had previously been unaware of.  She closed her eyes and focused on the essence of her being.  Drawing from the well of vitality, she began forming a sphere of bright blue energy.  It revolved in the air before her, causing Anput to toddle backwards.  She had seen that energy before.  Throwing caution to the winds, Rhyme released the sphere.  Her aim was questionable, but the orb knuckled its way towards Anput, seeming to lock in on the Riolu’s own flamboyant aura.  The ball sent Anput backwards a few steps, where the Riolu took a few deep breaths.  Focus was key.  She sprang up again and delivered as strong of a kick to the floor as she could.  The impact made the Cycler wobble again.  The trainers and referee grabbed at each other to try and stay balanced, while one of the walls of the room flashed static for a fragment of a second.  Rhyme was more than happy to fly down a bit lower to circumnavigate pain.  Anput slammed a fist into the wall and shot daggers at her trainer.  There was not much to be done.

Rhyme was jubilant.  Fully aware of the predicament, and less hesitant about her previously untapped abilities, the Woobat released another burst of energy.  Rhyme recognized that her aim was unavailing, so she fired randomly and let the ball loop around and smack Anput around the side of the head.  This blast, coming from an unprecedented angle, was enough to topple Anput.  For a second, the Riolu met the floor, but she was quick to hop back up.  Now was no time to mope.  Now also seemed to be no time to follow orders.  Defaulting to her only command that could possibly yield results, Anput took to the air for a third time.  This time, coming down hard was not the objective.  She swung out her arm in a vicious karate chop motion, stretching for Rhyme.  The Woobat grinned and fluttered out of the way, leaving the frustrated Anput to fall down fruitless.  She had failed.

The Type Cycler couldn’t care less about who failed and who succeeded.  Diving back in to its endless stash of colours and movesets, it generated a familiar wall of dark purple and a new surface, blue and rippling.  Anput, having been informed of the process, sat motionless as spires of violet smoke began to protrude into her nostrils.  She inhaled deeply, and immediately felt her spirits lift.  Like some arcane narcotic, Anput felt her personality shift towards the mischievous.  Rhyme had screwed her over last round, and now she was more than ready to return the favour.  Rhyme herself had warmed up to the transformation.  This time, a geyser shot out from the wall unexpectedly.  Rhyme was immediately drenched, and like a sponge she absorbed the water.  From her heightened position, not a single drop dribbled to the floor.

*End of Round 7*

Totodile XOO






Health: 84%
Energy: 89%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Status: Smothering her anger.  Fighting/Ghost type.  Has access to Haunter’s movepool

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 60%
Energy: 70%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Status: Woo!  Wooooo!!!  Steel/Water type.  Has access to Lucario’s and Croconaw’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-Thanks to a couple of Bulldozes, the Type Cycler is starting to feel worn down.  As of yet, this yields no change for the battlers

Ref Notes:
-I envisioned the Type Cycler as being only as tall as a regular room, which is about 8 feet.  As a result, Rhyme is hardly unhittable, but for a 2’4” Riolu, physical attacks were essentially hopeless.  :Let me know if the Cycler is meant to be a lot bigger
-Even though Woobat is Inherently Flying, staying above her normal level is costing Rhyme 1% energy/action.  Her lack of Flying-type is a contributor
-After two failed Bulldozes, Anput switched it up as a last resort.  Brick Break was just as ineffective (though it cost less energy)
-Anput gained the Ghost-type, as well as Haunter’s movepool.  The RNG really, really, really loves Haunter
-Meanwhile, Rhyme is now a Steel/Water type, grabbing Croconaw’s moveset this round
-Sangfroidish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Aug 31, 2015)

Haunter's movepool has stuff that can actually hit us, including Electric-type moves which we really don't want at all, and he has Snatch now too so Light Screen's a bad move, so *Thunder Wave* before anything else and see if we can stop one or two of them. Then hurl some *Shadow Ball*s. *Magic Coat* any status.

*Thunder Wave/Magic Coat ~ Shadow Ball/Thunder Wave/Magic Coat ~ Shadow Ball/Thunder Wave/Magic Coat

*this is going to go so wrong


----------



## Totodile (Aug 31, 2015)

It looks like she really wants you paralyzed. Well, you can return the favor, if not in the way she thinks. Use Telekinesis first if you can, pull her down to your level. Follow that up with a Zap Cannon, and then go with Focus Blast. If you're paralyzed at any point, move your commands down an action.

*Telekinesis ~ Zap Cannon/Telekinesis ~ Focus Blast/Zap Cannon/Telekinesis*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 7, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 8*

Totodile XOO






Health: 84%
Energy: 89%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Commands: Telekinesis ~ Zap Cannon/Telekinesis ~ Focus Blast/Zap Cannon/Telekinesis
Status: Smothering her anger.  Fighting/Ghost type.  Has access to Haunter’s movepool

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 60%
Energy: 70%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Thunder Wave/Magic Coat ~ Shadow Ball/Thunder Wave/Magic Coat ~ Shadow Ball/Thunder Wave/Magic Coat
Status: Woo!  Wooooo!!!  Steel/Water type.  Has access to Lucario’s and Croconaw’s movepool

Rhyme, absorbency session completed, tried not to electrocute herself.  Generating a small jolt of electricity, she tested the sparks to see if they would singe her fur.  Shock avoided, she let the bolt go.  It jittered maniacally as it travelled through the air.  Striking Anput, the Riolu showed no signs of discomfort as her nervous system was infiltrated.  She could feel the electricity coursing through her muscles and tightening them.  Cramping considerably, she stared daggers back at Rhyme.  The Woobat stuck her tongue out provokingly, but quickly panic set in as she felt her flight descend.  Thinking that she had merely become lazy, she picked up the pace of her flaps, but she could not reclaim her altitude.  Continuing to harbor a terrifying stoicism, Anput was soon face to face with the anguished Woobat.  There would be no more escaping.

Rhyme, though pulverized, was still able to act.  Though she could no longer hone in on aura signatures to guide her moves, the lessened distance to cover brought some comfort to Rhyme.  A ball of ugly and shadowy energy formed out of nothingness before her face, and before Anput could react, she sent the ball right into the Riolu’s own visage.  Anput staggered backwards, and as she did Rhyme was yanked as well, as if held by an invisible tether.  The Riolu, finding ambivalence more difficult to accomplish, generated her own energy ball.  This one was not dark or malevolent, but bright, yellow, and explosive.  Forks of miniature lightning careened in random directions off of the ball, and one could see Anput struggling to reel in the erratic charge.  It grew in size until it resembled Rhyme.  At that point, Anput, needing no encouragement, let the ball collapse.  The sphere crumbled, and in its wake a giant beam of electricity shot forward.  Rhyme had no hope of dodging, so squealing was her only other resort.  The electricity shot through her body in agonizing coils, making each part of her frame ache and spasm.  Gratefully, the blast disappeared after only a second, but the damage it caused was hard to forget.  Rhyme shuddered.

Feeling much less confident than only a few minutes prior, the winged cotton swab fired off another ball of swirling dark energy.  Motivation may have been sapped, but Anput still nearly lost her balance as she took another blow.  She whipped back to face Rhyme with fire in her eyes.  Before her, an amorphous energy cloud was generated, coming from the spring of pure energy and aura within Anput.  In colour, the energy vaguely resembled the honing blasts Rhyme had utilized earlier.  Not breaking eye contact with Rhyme, Anput allowed the energy to burst.  A wave of power expanded outwards, “flooring” Rhyme as it washed over the helpless Woobat.  The energy was caustic, turning some of Rhyme’s fur to powder as it passed by.  Anput allowed Rhyme to drift away farther than normal so as not to be wrenched by the force of the blast.  The Woobat floated away, hardly aware of her surroundings, the flashing colours amalgamating into a single, mesmerizing rainbow.  Her confidence had evaporated.

The Type Cycler, on the other hand, was in good spirits.  It had not been abused that round.  Alas, it was not to showcase any unique metamorphoses.  Wisps of black smoke crept out from the wall now red on Anput’s side of the room.  The Riolu let the smoke surround her.  As it retreated, she felt a nearly primal instinct to howl with ferocity.  Her energy levels had skyrocketed, and with it her control had diminished slightly.  Rhyme, coming back to herself, was surrounded by a very familiar blackish haze.  Her wall purple, the Woobat was left feeling extra sombre.  Rather than gaining the attributes of a mischievous spectre, she was much more of a dismal spectre.  Cackling was not in the cards.

*End of Round 8*

Totodile XOO






Health: 60%
Energy: 71%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Status: Exhilarated by the thrill of dominance.  Paralyzed (severe), Ghost/Fire type.  Has access to Haunter’s and Emboar’s movepool

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 20%
Energy: 58%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Status: woo.  Paralyzed (severe), Trapped by Telekinesis (1 more action), Water/Ghost type.  Has access to Croconaw’s and Shedinja’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-Thanks to a couple of Bulldozes, the Type Cycler is starting to feel worn down.  As of yet, this yields no change for the battlers

Ref Notes:
-When Telekinesis has run its course, Rhyme will remain in place, rather than rising back to the ceiling
-No paralysis failures, congrats (though the chances of full paralysis were dropped due to the lack of movement in any of the moves used this round)
-Anput is now Ghost/Fire, getting Emboar’s moveset this round
-Rhyme is now Water/Ghost, with Shedinja lending its movepool to the Woobat
-Rhyme took exactly 40% damage this round, so the Cap was not utilized
-Totodile commands next


----------



## Totodile (Sep 7, 2015)

Wouldn't Rhyme have been paralyzed by Zap Cannon?


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh, yes, she was.  I did a roll for the Shadow Ball and everything, I just forgot it in the end of round summary.  Fixed.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 8, 2015)

Shadow Sneak all the way. If he goes with Confuse Ray, Protect.

*Shadow Sneak/Protect x3*


----------



## Meowth (Sep 8, 2015)

holy shitting dicks on toast

Use Super Fang and then just Scald her until you die. For heaven's sake try to burn her and don't even think about parafailing
Shedinja you bitch how do you not get destiny bond

*Super Fang/Scald x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 10, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 9*

Totodile XOO






Health: 60%
Energy: 71%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Commands: Shadow Sneak/Protect x3
Status: Exhilarated by the thrill of dominance.  Paralyzed (severe), Ghost/Fire type.  Has access to Haunter’s and Emboar’s movepool

Sangfroidish XOO






Health: 20%
Energy: 58%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Super Fang/Scald x3
Status: woo.  Water/Ghost type.  Has access to Croconaw’s and Shedinja’s movepool

Anput, riding a wave of momentum, and Rhyme, looking for the rally, were eager to start the ninth round off on the right foot (or wing, in the Woobat’s case).  Their sluggish frames had other ideas.  Anput tried to dash forwards at her telekinetic captive, but her legs cramped mightily with any attempts at movement.  She was forced to refocus on merely staying balanced.  Dropping jerkily to a knee where she could better hold herself up.  Rhyme, still imprisoned, could no longer even control her wings.  Instead, she just hung in the air, held aloft only by Anput’s psychic output.

Just as the Woobat was able to stretch her wings a bit more, she felt her bindings dematerialize.  Instinctively, she flapped to ensure that she wouldn’t hit the ground, and with some amount of strain she brought herself back up to her resting altitude.  Anput flexed her muscles to test their willingness to perform.  Not entirely confident, she nonetheless came back to her feet and hurtled forwards.  Rhyme had hardly been given a chance to flutter before Anput was upon her.  The Woobat was caught off guard, no attempts made to dodge Anput’s strike.  The Riolu delivered a fairly weak punch, a small amount of spiritual, violet energy having coated her fist.  While the blow itself was hardly powerful, the energy seeped into Rhyme’s fur and made her feel almost sick.  Now, even flying was more than enough for her to handle.

The beating and bruises having rendered her almost catatonic, and the flashing colours now no longer an attraction but merely headache fuel, Rhyme was hardly motivated.  Still, she knew she had a job to do, and getting a reaction out of that statue of a Pokemon would make her at least a little bit proud.  Swooping down to Anput’s level, she bared her single, pointed fang.  Anput tried to anticipate the attack, but Rhyme’s kamikaze mentality was impossible to counter.  Woobat and Riolu collided awkwardly.  Anput was winded, but Rhyme was able to reach for Anput’s shoulder and sink her single tooth as deep into the flesh as it would go.  Anput felt as if a pickaxe had been jammed into her skin.  With an unnatural amount of composure, she remained silent.  Alas, her focus was broken as Rhyme removed her fang, purposefully wiggling her tooth to increase pain.  All Anput released was an anguished mewl, but it was enough to bring Rhyme some solace.

Anput was not so easily demoralized.  Moving daintily so as not to irritate the large puncture on her shoulder, she skipped right up to Rhyme once again and delivered a mild, final punch.  Rhyme had just been at the cliff’s edge before the blow, and with it she tumbled off.  Her mouth was frozen in an eternal frown as she fell back to earth.  She bounced once, twice, gave an involuntary sniff that hinted at consciousness, but in truth she was out cold.  Anput turned away at once, not wishing to disrespect her opponent, and faced the Type Cycler.  Recognizing the knock out, it immediately halted its spin, landing on an unfamiliar colour.  A bright magenta was the Type Cycler’s choice, and rather than excrete any gas or liquid, the wall of the Cycler merely pulsated.  Five pulses shone before the cycle resumed again, leaving Anput to feel quite confused.  She had felt no change for the Cycler, not exactly what she was hoping for right before facing a healthier opponent.

*End of Round 9*

Totodile XOO






Health: 30%
Energy: 64%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Status: Delicately massaging her bite wound.  Paralyzed (moderate), Fire/Psychic type.  Has access to Emboar’s and Chimecho’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 0%
Energy: 34%
(Rhyme) Woobat [F] <Unaware> @Soothe Bell
Status: KO’d!

Arena Notes:
-Thanks to a couple of Bulldozes, the Type Cycler is starting to feel worn down.  As of yet, this yields no change for the battlers

Ref Notes:
-Both Rhyme and Anput parafailed on the first action, though Rhyme would have been trapped by telekinesis anyways.  How entertaining
-Each Shadow Sneak took a little bit of extra energy, being priority moves used while paralyzed
-The final Shadow Sneak was a critical hit.  How useful
-The Type Cycler made Anput a Fire/Psychic type and gave her Chimecho’s moveset.  She’ll be able to feel the effects of her type change when a new consciousness becomes present on the field
-Sangfroidish sends out and commands first


----------



## Meowth (Sep 11, 2015)

Queen Anne, don't fail me now >:/



Just *Dark Pulse *until she dies. *Brick Break* through any Light Screens, and if neither of those attacks can hit, *Hone *those *Claws*.

*Dark Pulse/Brick Break/Hone Claws x3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 11, 2015)

I knew you were going to pull out Queen Anne :P

Good job, Anput! This will be a tough one, but there's no reason to not be as annoying as possible.

*Scald ~ Yawn ~ Scald*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 11, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 10*

Totodile XOO






Health: 30%
Energy: 64%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Commands: Scald ~ Yawn ~ Scald
Status: Delicately massaging her bite wound.  Paralyzed (moderate), Fire/Psychic type.  Has access to Emboar’s and Chimecho’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Commands: Dark Pulse/Brick Break/Hone Claws x3
Status: Cool under pressure.

Rhyme’s replacement was Sangfroidish’s last resort.  From out of a Pokeball came a reptilian creature, slender and callous.  Queen Anne stood with all the regality that her name suggested, with the winded Anput only at the level of her chest.  Arms crossed, she surveyed the pathetic mongrel.  This would be elementary.  Meanwhile, Anput had a miniature epiphany.  As Queen Anne had been released, so to had her thoughts.  With relative ease, Anput was able to sift through the emotional signals she was emitting.  They were nothing good.

Fresh out of the gates, Queen Anne called forth a ring of dark energy to surround her.  Tapping into her natural abilities, she effortlessly harnessed the energy, though it bubbled with volatility.  Anne released the energy as a pulse, accompanied by a snarky grunt, which travelled in all directions.  Anput clenched her fist to stop herself from crying out, though tears sprang to her eyes.  Hopping up, she channeled the heat of her repressed anger, let it mix with the liquid she was about to fire off.  She held water in her mouth, and as it reached a near boil and her tongue began to burn, she shot the scorching concoction at Queen Anne.  Perhaps overconfident in her pride, Queen Anne screeched as her skin smoldered.  She shook herself off like a hound.  Luckily, there was no permanent damage from the attack, but she had no intention of repeating the experience.

She released another wave of dark energy, this one also fueled by a little bit of rage.  Scorching dark flames careened across the Type Cycler and crashed into Anput.  Dignified even in defeat, Anput held her peace as she felt herself drifting out of consciousness.  Queen Anne merely smirked; it had been easy.  The room, delighted with the short rounds, paused the cycle.  All six surfaces in the arena became a pleasant tan colour.  With a rustling _swish_ noise, sand began to pour out of the walls of the Cycler, not appearing to originate from any perforations.  Queen Anne let the powder surround her, comfortable in the substance.  She finished the round feeling remarkably unchanged.

*End of Round 10*

Totodile XXO






Health: 0%
Energy: 59%
(Anput) Riolu [F] <Inner Focus> @Razor Claw
Status: KO’d!

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 84%
Energy: 94%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Status: No longer cool, and not really feeling any pressure.  Dark/Ground type.  Has access to Nidoqueen’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-Thanks to a couple of Bulldozes, the Type Cycler is starting to feel worn down.  As of yet, this yields no change for the battlers

Ref Notes:
-Scald was a critical hit
-This round, Queen Anne lost the ground type and gained… the ground type.  I wasn’t sure whether to reroll in this instance, so I just went with it.  Let me know if that should change
-She also got Nidoqueen’s moveset
-Totodile sends out and commands first


----------



## Totodile (Sep 12, 2015)

You did good, pup.

Sobek, let's do this! Pick up where Anput left off. If she Protects, use Swords Dance. If she gets up to any Attract or Captivate shenanigans, use Attract right back.

*Scald/Swords Dance/Attract x3*


----------



## Meowth (Sep 12, 2015)

So glad that Yawn didn't get through, heh. Though Sleep Talking with two different movepools might have proved interesting!

Let's go the cheap and dirty route and pull out the old *Super Fang* again! Three Scalds in a row sounds pretty gross, so stop her pulling out any more with a crafty *Disable*. If she starts pulling out Swords Dances instead, use *Snatch *last action; if she Struggles or does nothing, make that a *Swagger*.

*Super Fang ~ Disable ~ Snatch/Swagger

*fucken crocodile duel aw yiss


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 17, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 11*

Totodile XXO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Scald/Swords Dance/Attract x3
Status: Chomping at the bit.

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 84%
Energy: 94%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Commands: Super Fang ~ Disable ~ Snatch/Swagger
Status: No longer cool, and not really feeling any pressure.  Dark/Ground type.  Has access to Nidoqueen’s movepool

Anput was returned to her Pokeball as her trainer contemplated the next move.  Finally, from a third and final ball, she released the Pokemon that had once been her namesake.  Sobek the Croconaw arrived on the scene, displaying a youthful energy that Queen Anne was wholly unimpressed by.  She preferred to act with dignity when she battled, even when it meant mopping the floor with a barbaric ingrate such as this.  Winding forward across the Type Cycler like a peckish python, Anne came to Sobek as he was still mesmerized by the party happening on the walls.  Her appearance before his eyes caused him to start, but this twitch was not enough to remove him from Anne’s grasp.  She reached forward both of her claws and ensnared the befuddled Neanderthal.  Like some horrific creature (take your pick of werewolf, vampire, or zombie), Anne sunk her teeth deep into Sobek’s shoulder.  The Croconaw yelped, and Anne bit down harder.  Realizing that the Queen was not going to unclamp anytime soon, Sobek began to fight against her crushing grip on his arms.  It was to no avail.  He wailed as Anne’s teeth cut like scimitars through the fibres of his deltoid.  Finally, as a last ditch survival mechanism, Sobek merely flailed wildly.  The flurry of energy was enough to dislodge him from Anne, both in terms of claws and jaw.  The hurt croc backed away snivelling.  How was that fair?  Panting, Anne crossed her arms and faced her adversary.  An ingrate indeed.

Tears forming from anger, Sobek channeled his fiery disposition into his first attack.  He released a bucketful of water in a concentrated stream that rocketed at Anne.  Rather than leave it oceanic in temperature, he brought it to a steaming heat.  The water washed over the Krokorok, causing Anne to growl in disgust.  She loved a nice sauna as much as the next aristocrat, but this was overkill.  Shaking free water droplets from her grainy skin, she quickly squeezed herself into Sobek’s primitive mind.  Fragments of the last attack used still floated in the cerebral aether.  Anne quickly snatched them all up and receded.  The entire process lasted less than five seconds, and Sobek could not tell that anything had changed within him.  At least not yet.

The Croconaw faced Queen Anne, already ready to make his payback even sweeter.  He let his maw open wide, and prepared another jet of water, but no matter how hard he tried he could not find the ability to heat it.  Perhaps his internal fire had been sapped by his last attack, or perhaps the bite on his shoulder was more serious than he thought.  Whatever it was, he was a sitting duck.  Making a split decision, he gritted his teeth and put on his best suave smile.  His chest puffed up, he flexed as inconspicuously as possible, and he scratched his head fin as seductively as possible.  Queen Anne raised an eyebrow.  What was Sobek playing at now?  She tried to look away, but she found herself oddly… allured.  She had always kind of wanted some bad boy to take her away.  A motorcycle chauffeur, hitting up all the hip underground marshes.  She might as well humour the guy for a second, minute, hour…

Sobek was pleased with the results, and decided that continuing to strut his stuff was the best course of action.  He wagged his tail hypnotically and rubbed some stubby paws all over his chest.  Anne smirked.  Yes, yes, she was happy about this.  As both Pokemon continued to do anything but battle, the Type Cycler decided to break up the lovefest.  The wall behind Queen Anne flashed a rusty orange, while Sobek’s became an almost olive tan.  Slabs of rock began to poke through the Type Cycler’s foundation behind the Croconaw.  They approached at a blistering speed, paralyzing Sobek with panic.  The spires sprouted upwards and smothered the gator.  Receding in an instant, Sobek felt as if his skin had been pulled taut.  His limbs heavier as well, he turned around, bewildered, to face his trainer.  Anne growled, seeing her newfound rockhard abs disappearing so quickly.  In her salivation, she took no notice of the orange energy that coated her as a wave.  She was gifted with a cache of new techniques, but fighting was at the absolute backend of her mind.

*End of Round 11*

Totodile XXO






Health: 60% [CAPPED]
Energy: 88%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Status: Attracting the attention of modelling agencies everywhere.  Scald disabled (2 more actions), Water/Rock type.  Has access to Relicanth’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 68%
Energy: 61%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Status: Demanding that sweet chili heat.  Infatuated (severe), Ground/Fighting type.  Has access to Nidoqueen’s and Hawlucha’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-Thanks to a couple of Bulldozes, the Type Cycler is starting to feel worn down.  As of yet, this yields no change for the battlers

Ref Notes:
-Super Fang made Sobek hit the Damage Cap
-Unable to use Scald on the second or third actions, Sobek picked randomly, rolling Attract both times
-The second use of Attract raised the failure chance by 10% for that action only
-Queen Anne was immobilized by love on the final action
-This round Queen Anne traded out Dark for Fighting, Hawlucha’s moveset included
-Sobek’s journey of type cycling started off with him acquiring the Rock type as well as Relicanth’s movepool
-Sangfroidish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Sep 17, 2015)

ack why

Just throw Thunderbolts at him, since none of the Pokémon whose movesets you've inherited have the decency to know any decent Grass-type moves. If you see him about to Yawn, throw up a Protect, we really don't need to be asleep right now on top of everything else. Use Bulk Up if you can't hit him and stuff.
Oh, and don't attractfail, just don't do it

*Thunderbolt/Protect/Bulk Up x3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 17, 2015)

Sobek you beast

Go for Rock Polish first; that has to be sexy, right? Then go with Water Pulse, and finally pick up Scald again.

*Rock Polish ~ Water Pulse ~ Scald*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 20, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 12*

Totodile XXO






Health: 60%
Energy: 88%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Rock Polish ~ Water Pulse ~ Scald
Status: Attracting the attention of modelling agencies everywhere.  Scald disabled (2 more actions), Water/Rock type.  Has access to Relicanth’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 68%
Energy: 61%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Commands: Thunderbolt/Protect/Bulk Up x3
Status: Demanding that sweet chili heat.  Infatuated (severe), Ground/Fighting type.  Has access to Nidoqueen’s and Hawlucha’s movepool

Queen Anne sat with a smitten grin as she listened to her trainer’s boring orders.  His tirade over, she slunk back towards the center of the room and continued to stare at Sobek.  She had checked out a while ago, her flight in paradise had already landed, and she not going to move as long as her piece of eyecandy hung around.  Sobek, starting to feel a bit embarrassed, nonetheless put on another show.  As if performing a half-second workout program, Sobek’s limbs and midriff began to shrink in size, fat disappearing into the aether.  His chest and abdomen became more defined, and even his enormous chin seemed to recede.  In Sobek’s place stood a much lither gator.  Though the routine was based around increasing his agility, Anne saw it as a lot more.  One could almost make out small cartoon hearts popping in the air above her head.

Sobek, with Anne in the palm of his hand, let his cheeks bulge as he flooded his mouth with water.  He began to launch it at Anne, but not all at once.  He sent out five different bursts, each one accompanied by a rippling soundwave.  The water caused Anne to slink away, and the rings of blaring noise pushed her to throw her hands up and squeeze her ears shut.  It was truly an assault on her senses.  She opened her eyes, considerably upset with her object of interest.  How could he think that drenching her would bring her to his arms?  She was in a huff, stealing looks at his admirable physique before pulling herself back with pride.  Any more of that and she’d be on him in an instant.  She would not be playing Hard to Get, oh no, quite the opposite.

Still, she chose to silently quell her emotions instead of attacking Sobek.  The Croconaw, his accidental plot having worked so well, was more than happy to see her continue to bide her time, particularly because he had felt something click within the deep recesses of his mind.  One of his techniques, the heating of water in his belly, had not been lost forever.  He was anxious to test it out again, and his trainer had obliged.  Bringing another gallon of water to a boil, he spat this frothy liquid at Anne, who in that moment had just torn her eyes away.  As a result, she yowled as blistering fluid soaked her.  She shook herself in a rush, trying to cool off her body as well as she could.  The specks of water hit the ground, where they quickly evaporated.

Though her skin had been baked, her heart had been chilled.  Anne was no longer going to play around.  Staring murderously at Sobek, she growled as electric currents began to course back and forth between the ends of her claws.  Sobek backed up slightly; Anne was coming back to her senses it seemed.  Trying to play the apologetic boyfriend card, Sobek began to plead.  Anne tightened, part of her still longing for that dorky croc.  But she knew she had to teach him a listen.  Thrusting her arms outward, two twin bolts of electricity shot towards Sobek.  The Croconaw shrieked as the electricity surged through his body, singeing his muscles and frying his skin.  Anne continued to hold a look of vengeance on her face, but secretly she hoped she would not have to cause such pain again.

The Type Cycler never caused pain, it only brought happiness and joy.  This round, the room embraced its love of simplicity.  One wall shone a brilliant white, the other became darker than midnight.  Whereas Queen Anne felt some of her natural tendencies return to her from the mysterious black wall, Sobek felt hardly different.  The white wall released no tendrils of smoke or liquid, it merely existed.  Sobek was a bit disappointed, and his rudimentary understanding of the room’s workings did not improve, but he felt that he hardly needed the boost the way the battle was going.

*End of Round 12*

 Totodile XXO






Health: 47%
Energy: 81%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Status: Contacting a floral delivery service.  Speed +2, Rock/Normal type.  Has access to Relicanth’s and Noctowl’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 42%
Energy: 54%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Status: Bending, but not yet broken.  Infatuated (moderate), Fighting/Dark type.  Has access to Hawlucha’s and Umbreon’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-Thanks to a couple of Bulldozes, the Type Cycler is starting to feel worn down.  As of yet, this yields no change for the battlers

Ref Notes:
-_You_ try writing a Croconaw using Rock Polish
-Queen Anne was immobilized by love on the first and second actions
-Queen Anne got her Dark typing back.  The Cycler sure doesn’t want to let her give up her regular types.  She got Umbreon’s moveset as well
-Sobek did in fact get a type, but it was only Normal, Noctowl movepool included
-Totodile commands next


----------



## Totodile (Sep 21, 2015)

Sobek has +2 speed, I think? :V


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 21, 2015)

no he's just super buff yes, fixed.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay. Unfortunately, that double weakness to fighting is going to hurt. So while our default move will be Air Cutter (the fairies have failed me), I want you to Counter any physical moves. Magic Coat those moves which can be Magic Coated. Also, you might as well drop your egg; you don't really need it.

*drop egg + Air Cutter/Counter/Magic Coat x3*


----------



## Meowth (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, we've only got one Fighting-type move that won't trigger that Counter, and unfortunately it's freaking Focus Blast. Ideally I'd like to take an action to Hone Claws and give it some chance of not missing, but what with being attracted that in itself sounds risky, so just use* Focus Blast* until one hits. By my calculations that'll hit for 30% without even considering your EXP bonus, so a *Dark Pulse* should be sufficient to hit the cap at that point. If you manage to land both attacks within two actions, finish off with *Chill *and try to get over that blasted Attract. 

*Focus Blast ~ Focus Blast/Dark Pulse ~ Focus Blast/Dark Pulse/Chill*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 24, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 13*

Totodile XXO






Health: 47%
Energy: 81%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Air Cutter/Counter/Magic Coat x3
Status: Contacting a floral delivery service.  Speed +2, Rock/Normal type.  Has access to Relicanth’s and Noctowl’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 42%
Energy: 54%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Commands: Focus Blast ~ Focus Blast/Dark Pulse ~ Focus Blast/Dark Pulse/Chill
Status: Bending, but not yet broken.  Infatuated (moderate), Fighting/Dark type.  Has access to Hawlucha’s and Umbreon’s movepool

Anne, ignoring the regrets trying to infiltrate her mind, grounded her feet on the dazzling floor.  She brought her hands in front of her face and moved them in a well-rehearsed pattern, appearing to be deeply involved in a form of Tai Chi.  As her limbs flowed, she felt energy from her inner reserves rear up and spread out into all of her extremities.  Sobek sat waiting, restrained by his trainer’s orders to see what Anne was doing.  He was a sitting duck.  Queen Anne thrust her arms forward, and with them came a massive wave of orange energy.  The energy drove across the room and practically obliterated Sobek.  He was flung backwards, topsy-turvy spinning in the air.  He crashed with a powerful _*thud*_ into the wall, nearly cracking the glassy surface.  Sobek slid down the wall and slumped on the floor.  He was seeing double, Queen Anne merely a blur of black and tan.  The Krokorok, almost entirely returned to the battler’s mentality, still felt a twinge of guilt.

With Herculean effort, Sobek resumed his stance, knees wobbling and one hand stabilizing his form against the wall.  Taking a leap of faith, he removed his hand and let himself sway on his two feet for a couple seconds.  Balance intact, at least for the moment, he flapped his arms clumsily in Anne’s direction.  The Krokorok raised an eyebrow.  Had he been that blinded?  Almost immediately after postulating as such, she felt concentrated gusts, slicing like razors, run across her skin.  Invisible, she merely collapsed in on herself, not protecting from any particular direction.  She came back up as the winds dissipated.  Her breath was labored.

But she had nothing on Sobek.  All of a sudden, out of nowhere, she felt all of her emotions rush back and overwhelm her.  Yes, he had made some irreconcilable mistakes, but in the end he was still that maverick that had won her heart.  Same croc.  She knew she had a job to do, but for just a second she needed a moment if only to cope with her feelings.  Sobek hated to take advantage of Queen Anne in a time of crisis, but he was in a fight as well.  More confident in his equilibrium now, he waved his arms in large expressive arcs.  A second herd of sharp winds shot forward and tore into Anne’s flesh.  Instinctively she curled up again, but this time as she came out of her cocoon there were real tears of anger in her eyes.  Sobek realized that he had crossed the inevitable line.

Queen Anne could still recognize some hints of feeling in the very, _very_ back of her mind.  It was easily forgotten now.  Going back to her roots, she howled gutturally and fired off a volley of ebony orbs in each direction.  The wave of energy washed over Sobek and brought him back to his knees.  He was inches away from hitting the deck, but he still had some energy in him.  He supposed it could be put to good use.  Not even rising past his knees, he flapped dejectedly again.  More air currents whipped against Anne’s back, but Sobek was unsuccessful again in piercing skin.  Nevertheless, Anne was not much the healthier.

The Type Cycler could feel its time in the spotlight slowly evaporating, especially considering its two current prisoners were hardly aware of its colourful spectacle.  On Sobek’s side of the field, the Cycler took on a novel pale cyan.  From the wall a miniature blizzard exploded, coating the feeble Croconaw in snow.  Customary of these transformations, the material melted away in seconds, leaving the Croconaw a typing to match his energy level.  For Queen Anne, the Type Cycler decided to return to its old tricks.  A familiar purple smog burst forth from the wall and enshrouded the weary reptile.  Still breathing hard, Queen Anne had no choice but to inhale the substance.  It gave her a slight boost, but only really enough to make her want to seek out a coffin to sleep in rather than the floor presented before her.

*End of Round 13*

Totodile XXO






Health: 7% [CAPPED]
Energy: 72%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Status: On his last, stubby legs.  Speed +2, Normal/Ice type.  Has access to Noctowl’s and Mamoswine’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 12%
Energy: 44%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Status: Ignoring the collection of pains.  Dark/Ghost type.  Has access to Umbreon’s and Pumpkaboo’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-Thanks to a couple of Bulldozes, the Type Cycler is starting to feel worn down.  As of yet, this yields no change for the battlers

Ref Notes:
-I don't know what possessed me to prioritize this above all of my homework.  But I did!
-Sobek’s Torrent activated on the first action
-From the Focus Blast which did 33% damage.  Hoo boy
-No crits for Air Cutter :/
-Queen Anne was immobilized by love on the second action
-Her attraction wore off on the third action
-Sobek hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-Sobek refuses to let go of his double weakness to Fighting moves.  He gained the Ice-type this round.  He also got a new moveset.  Maybe she's born with it, maybe it’s Mamoswine
-It’s Mamoswine
-How about #tbt from the Type Cycler.  Ghost type again, this time giving Queen Anne Pumpkaboo’s movepool
-Sangfroidish orders first.  Make it count!


----------



## Meowth (Sep 24, 2015)

oshitoshitoshit

Totally calling some kind of Aqua Jet combo, and there's kinda sod all we can do about it, being slower and everything. Just spam *Sucker Punch + Quick Attack*; by whatever crazy logic I'm working with right now, that has an outside chance of maybe being considered a legitimate way to get more priority. Or it isn't, but I'm really, really grasping right now and it's not like we have better options here.

If he's not attacking or he protects, use *Hone Claws*, unless he tries any status moves which you are to *Magic Coat *back to him.

*Sucker Punch + Quick Attack/Hone Claws/Magic Coat x3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 24, 2015)

Let's try a combo of our own! Make your head shiny and metallic and all that, and ram into her with the force of a Waterfall and the suddenness of an Aqua Jet!

*Aqua Jet + Iron Head + Waterfall*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 27, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 14*

Totodile XXO






Health: 7% [CAPPED]
Energy: 72%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Aqua Jet + Iron Head + Waterfall
Status: On his last, stubby legs.  Speed +2, Normal/Ice type.  Has access to Noctowl’s and Mamoswine’s movepool

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 12%
Energy: 44%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Commands: Sucker Punch + Quick Attack/Hone Claws/Magic Coat x3
Status: Ignoring the collection of pains.  Dark/Ghost type.  Has access to Umbreon’s and Pumpkaboo’s movepool


In a show of phenomenal perseverance, both Pokemon launched themselves forwards, hoping to grab the upper hand on the other.  A fountain of water erupted into existence around Sobek, the Croconaw using his pain to fuel the cascade.  Within the shower, his head took on a metallic sheen, but the shield of water masked it from view.  Across from him, Queen Anne’s fist shone began to pulsate with dark energy while she brought herself to a full sprint.  The impact was nearly simultaneous.

By the skin of the teeth, Sobek managed to make contact first, ramming headfirst into Queen Anne.  The blow was enough to send her, in a figurative sense, to the brink of unconsciousness.  In a physical sense, both Sobek and Anne went flying backwards towards the rainbow.  Anne, possessed by reptilian instinct, swung her fist around and clocked Sobek.  The punch was mighty, but it did not push him away from her.  As a result, both Pokemon smashed into the wall.  This proved to be the straw that broke the camel’s back.  The Type Cycler, already so worn, had gone the distance.  The glass coating over the wall fractured, and immediately the flickering lights shut off.  The battlers were plunged into pitch darkness…

…After a couple of frantic moments, the referee managed to release his Flaaffy onto the ground.  Bewildered, Dopplegäng’d nonetheless illuminated the room, casting a light upon the fates of Sobek and Queen Anne.  One croc sat against the wall, eyes barely open, their breathing having descended to a feeble rasp.  The other was completely out cold.  Having seen enough, the referee blew his whistle.  Promtply, the exhausted Queen Anne slumped back against the shattered screen and took a well-deserved victory nap.

*End of Round 14*

Totodile XXX






Health: 0% [CAPPED]
Energy: 64%
(Sobek) Croconaw [M] <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Status: KO’d!

Sangfroidish XXO






Health: 4%
Energy: 38%
(Queen Anne) Krokorok [F] <Intimidate> @Smooth Rock
Status: Ready for some serious R&R.  Dark/Ghost type.  Has access to Umbreon’s and Pumpkaboo’s movepool

Arena Notes:
-The Type Cycler is toast.  No more battles here for a while

Ref Notes:
-What a finish!
-Priority stacking doesn’t fly in my world, so both combos had +1 priority, meaning Sobek moved first
-The Aqua Jet + Iron Head + Waterfall combo was a 60BP water-type move.  Even with Torrent and the slight EXP boost, it wasn’t _quite_ enough to knock out Queen Anne
-The Sucker Punch + Quick Attack combo was a 60BP dark-type move.  With Queen Anne’s STAB (thank you, Type Cycler!), this was just enough to grab the knockout!
-That means that, against all odds, *Sangfroidish is the winner*!  He gets $24, while Logan gets 1 EXP, Rhyme gets 3 Happiness, and Queen Anne gets 3 EXP and can evolve!  Totodile, who played a fantastic game of her own, gets $9, while Sin gets 3 Happiness, Anput gets 2 Happiness and can evolve, and Sobek gets 2 EXP!  I get $15 and priceless reffing experience!  Joy!
-That’s all folks, good luck in your future battles!


----------



## Totodile (Sep 27, 2015)

You did good anyway, Sobek. Good night sweet prince etc.

Great game, Sangfroidish! And thanks for reffing, Eta Carinae!


----------



## Meowth (Sep 27, 2015)

WHAT.

Good game, Totodile! I have no idea how I managed to claw myself back into the runnings there, heh. We must do this again once Sobek evolves, to settle once and for all who is alpha croc. Great work with the reffing, Eta!


----------

